# Raffle time! Cores Gold filter brewers



## Has Bean

To celebrate the launch of Cores Gold filter brewers (a Has Bean brew guide is coming soon) we are offering some cool raffle prizes.

1st prize worth £30 http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-brewer-mug

2nd prize worth £25 6-10 cup brewer http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter

3 x runner up prizes worth £20 are the 1-5 cup brewers http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter

Everyone who enters can PM for a 25% discount code on ANY of the Cores products.

Its 50 tickets at £2 each , half the money raised goes back to the forum : )

As usual , start the ball rolling below


----------



## jeebsy

1.jeebsy


----------



## beebah

1.jeebsy

2.beebah


----------



## Yes Row

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row


----------



## fatboyslim

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim


----------



## Scotford

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford


----------



## Finley

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley


----------



## Beanosaurus

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus


----------



## Blackstone

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone


----------



## coffeechap

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap


----------



## spune

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune


----------



## DannyMontez

spune said:


> 1.jeebsy
> 
> 2.beebah
> 
> 3. Yes row
> 
> 4. Fatboyslim
> 
> 5. Scotford
> 
> 6. Finley
> 
> 7. Beanosaurus
> 
> 8. Blackstone
> 
> 9. Coffeechap
> 
> 10. spune


11. DannyMontez


----------



## michaelg

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy


----------



## frandavi99

Geordie Boy said:


> 1.jeebsy
> 
> 2.beebah
> 
> 3. Yes row
> 
> 4. Fatboyslim
> 
> 5. Scotford
> 
> 6. Finley
> 
> 7. Beanosaurus
> 
> 8. Blackstone
> 
> 9. Coffeechap
> 
> 10. spune
> 
> 11. DannyMontez
> 
> 12. michaelg
> 
> 13. Geordie Boy


14. Frandavi99


----------



## drude

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude


----------



## Phil104

Lucky 16!

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard


----------



## jtvrg

Jtvrg


----------



## NeilR

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR


----------



## Nod

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. Nod


----------



## Sean

No brainer.

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean


----------



## Has Bean

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean


----------



## 4515

Can someone add me to the list - out with the hounds n tap talk

Thanks


----------



## Sean

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog


----------



## RC1

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can someone add me. Curse of Tapatalk on iPhone


----------



## Daren

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren


----------



## Blackstone

Too slow in adding a name


----------



## scot13

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13


----------



## Yes Row

Blackstone said:


> Too slow in adding a name


You are not, it ius 50 tickets?


----------



## Bigpikle

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle


----------



## Liam

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back...


----------



## Orangertange

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange


----------



## jeebsy

This could steal the Sowden's crown as the ultimate office brewer. Be interested to see a review of it.


----------



## Tewdric

Orangertange said:


> 1.jeebsy
> 
> 2.beebah
> 
> 3. Yes row
> 
> 4. Fatboyslim
> 
> 5. Scotford
> 
> 6. Finley
> 
> 7. Beanosaurus
> 
> 8. Blackstone
> 
> 9. Coffeechap
> 
> 10. spune
> 
> 11. DannyMontez
> 
> 12. michaelg
> 
> 13. Geordie Boy
> 
> 14. Frandavi99
> 
> 15. drude
> 
> 16. Phil104
> 
> 17. Gerrard Burrard
> 
> 18. Jtvrg
> 
> 19. NeilR
> 
> 20. Nod
> 
> 21. Sean
> 
> 22. working dog
> 
> 23. RC1
> 
> 24. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 25. Daren
> 
> 26. Scot13
> 
> 27. Bigpikle
> 
> 28. Liam
> 
> 29. Orangertange
> 
> 30. Tewdric


I'm in


----------



## Tewdric

Sorry about the formatting I'm stuck on tapatalk!


----------



## EricC

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC


----------



## Tewdric

Eric you're 31! Cross posts I guess.









Edit - you sorted it good man!


----------



## Xpenno

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u


----------



## johnealey

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey


----------



## Endless River

1.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River (is this ok as I only have one other post?)


----------



## domjon1

.jeebsy

2.beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1


----------



## MStambo

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo


----------



## Danm

Can some add me at number 38 please? Can't do it from mobile. Tks


----------



## 4515

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm


----------



## coldplayer

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer


----------



## aphelion

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion


----------



## Graeme

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme


----------



## Greenpotterer

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer


----------



## Beanben

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben


----------



## Mrboots2u

Patrick that's gone wrong mate


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Patrick that's gone wrong mate


Definition of masochism - trying to update a list on a mobile


----------



## tribs

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs


----------



## VTG

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG


----------



## 4515

almost there ......


----------



## Step21

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21


----------



## Mike mc

Can someone add me please as I can't copy and paste on tapatalk


----------



## DannyMontez

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc


----------



## Blackstone

damn

2nd time in same thread i have been beaten to the post


----------



## Yes Row

Blackstone said:


> damn
> 
> 2nd time in same thread i have been beaten to the post


Why have you?? There are 50 places up for grabs and above ends at 48?


----------



## beebah

Blackstone is no. 8


----------



## Fru T Bunn

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc

49. Fru T Bunn


----------



## garydyke1

Oooh one more.


----------



## Burnzy

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc

49. Fru T Bunn

50. Burnzy


----------



## Daren

Come on peeps - same price as Euromillions but this is winnable!


----------



## carper2k

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc

49. Fru T Bunn

50. Carper2k


----------



## Xpenno

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Glenn

We have our 50.

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc

49. Fru T Bunn

50. Burnzy

Keep an eye out for payment details tomorrow

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Glenn

carper2k - It looks like Burnzy beat you to the last spot by a smidge


----------



## carper2k

Ok no problem


----------



## Blackstone

Yes Row said:


> Why have you?? There are 50 places up for grabs and above ends at 48?


I was posting someone else's name at their request but twice someone else was able to do it before me


----------



## Yes Row

I finally worked it out...what a Dillon I am


----------



## The Systemic Kid

We have our 50.

1. jeebsy

2. beebah

3. Yes row

4. Fatboyslim

5. Scotford

6. Finley

7. Beanosaurus

8. Blackstone

9. Coffeechap

10. spune

11. DannyMontez

12. michaelg

13. Geordie Boy

14. Frandavi99

15. drude

16. Phil104

17. Gerrard Burrard

18. Jtvrg

19. NeilR

20. Nod

21. Sean

22. working dog

23. RC1

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. Daren

26. Scot13

27. Bigpikle

28. Liam

29. Orangertange

30. Tewdric

31. EricC

32. Xpenno

33. Mrboots2u

34. Johnealey

35. Endless River

36.domjon1

37. MStambo

38. Danm

39. Coldplayer

40. Aphelion

41. Graeme

42.Greenpotterer

43. Beanben

44. Systemic Kid - paid

45. tribs

46. VTG

47. Step21

48. Mike mc

49. Fru T Bunn

50. Burnzy


----------



## fatboyslim

How can one pay? One forgets


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> How can one pay? One forgets


We'll get a PM with details... any time soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry have just read the previous post, for some reason they didn't appear in latest version of Tapatalk. Or I'm possibly just being a pillock


----------



## Glenn

Sending details out shortly. Keep an eye on your PMs in the next 15 minutes


----------



## Glenn

Payment details have just been sent


----------



## Sean

Payment made, my name is in reference from last raffle so also says Expobar!


----------



## johnealey

Paid and thanks

John


----------



## Bigpikle

paid - thanks


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey I missed this thread entirely! Although just as well because Santa might be bringing me an Aeropress with a bit of luck. And talking of luck, good luck to all you raffloids.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Payment sent - thanks.


----------



## michaelg

Paid!


----------



## Phil104

Paid up and thanks again Glenn and those wonderful Has Bean people.

(From lucky 16).


----------



## fatboyslim

Paid last night.


----------



## Liam

Paid up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## beebah

Haven't recorded any details as yet- which one should I pray?


----------



## Greenpotterer

Hi paid for my ticket

But no option to put my user name in the funds transfer

Gaz B


----------



## Finley

Paid


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid


----------



## jtvrg

Paid, but numptey didn't put user name for ref. J. Turner


----------



## Burnzy

All paid. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've now paid. Good luck everybody


----------



## Beanben

All paid!


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Plaid

(sorry ... I have paid though)


----------



## scot13

Paid


----------



## Mike mc

Paid


----------



## spune

And me.


----------



## Scotford

Woah, dropped the ball on this. Will pay tonight


----------



## MStambo

Paid.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Glenn

8 payments to come in - getting close now


----------



## Danm

all paid. Sorry for delay on this one


----------



## Sean

Almost name and shame time surely...


----------



## Sean

Has anyone used this brew method? Looks very simple. How does it compare taste-wise to other methods?


----------



## Graeme

Sorry for being a late one - have just sent mine now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sean said:


> Almost name and shame time surely...


Relax it will get drawn when it gets drawn


----------



## Scotford

Sorry about the delay guys, had some banking problems. All sorted and paid now.


----------



## Step21

Paid a couple of days ago. Looks like a forum raffle courtesy rule to update thread when paid. Newbies eh?


----------



## Blackstone

didnt realise it was needed to post when paid but i have paid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> didnt realise it was needed to post when paid but i have paid


You don't need to post you've paid ....


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> You don't need to post you've paid ....


 It can provide a useful prompt though - even if it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Sean

Mrboots2u said:


> Relax it will get drawn when it gets drawn


I am wonderfully relaxed.


----------



## Glenn

3 to go


----------



## jeebsy

Two now


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Two now


I wondered why there had been no cries for name and shame


----------



## jeebsy

If anyone had asked i'd have publicly hanged my head


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> If anyone had asked i'd have publicly hanged my head


I would have found it within to forgive you


----------



## jeebsy

As long as you're not last you're not holding anything up....


----------



## Glenn

1 to go now.

Will announce the draw time as soon as the last person pays.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> As long as you're not last you're not holding anything up....


So very true, cutting it close though.

I don't know why I bother with these things, I literally never win anything....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Xpenno said:


> I don't know why I bother with these things, I literally never win anything....


Same here, last thing I won was some out of date Paxo in a raffle back at school!


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Same here, last thing I won was some out of date Paxo in a raffle back at school!


Mmmm, sounds tasty!


----------



## Glenn

Everyone has now paid

The draw will be made at 2100 on Sat 22 November


----------



## Glenn

There are 5 prizes available

All 50 entrants will be entered into Random.org and the list will be randomised (to get a random list) then randomised again

The winners will be in the row spelled out using a Scrabble Word Calculator http://www.dvorkin.com/scrabscor.html

Winner

HASBEAN (scores 12) - so the Winner will be the name on line 12 after the second randomisation

Runner Up

CORES (scores 7) - so the Runner Up will be the name on line 7 after the second randomisation

3 x 3rd place

INMYMUG (scores 15)

BREWER (scores 11)

COFFEE (scores 14)

Therefore the names on lines 15,11,14 after the second randomisation will each win the 3rd place item

Join us for the draw at the time shown above

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Scotford

Ffs. When I win I'll already be in a moshpit!!!


----------



## Yes Row

Scotford said:


> Ffs. When I win I'll already be in a moshpit!!!


Where?


----------



## Scotford

LG Arena. Rocking out with KASABIAAAAAN


----------



## Sean

Glenn said:


> Everyone has now paid
> 
> The draw will be made at 2100 on Sat 22 November


Sorry, I'm not available during this time, bang in the middle of the Sky PPV Boxing broadcast! How inconsiderate!


----------



## Glenn

15 minutes to go until the draw...


----------



## Glenn

It's 9pm - time to start the draw


----------



## Glenn

To celebrate the launch of Cores Gold filter brewers (a Has Bean brew guide is coming soon) we are offering some cool raffle prizes.

1st prize worth £30 http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-brewer-mug

2nd prize worth £25 6-10 cup brewer http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter

3 x runner up prizes worth £20 are the 1-5 cup brewers http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter

Don't forget:

Everyone who enters can PM for a 25% discount code on ANY of the Cores products.


----------



## Glenn

We have our winners!


----------



## Glenn

I'm pleased to announce the winners are:

1st Prize = *Spune*

2nd Prize = *Blackstone*

3rd Prizes = *RC1, Phil104, Yes Row*

The draw details can be viewed here

Congratulations to all winners and a huge thank you to *Has Bean* for introducing us to these great little brewers


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats to the winners! Better luck next time for me


----------



## johnealey

Congrats all and enjoy

John


----------



## Finley

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Yes Row

I feel embarrassed and happy at the same time

Thanks Has Bean and Glen/UKCF. Must be my Lucky month!


----------



## Nod

Congrats to all... Another great raffle... I just love these events...


----------



## RC1

Awesome. Thanks to has bean and the organisers. Just need a bean recommendation to try out with this


----------



## Tewdric

Yes Row said:


> I feel embarrassed and happy at the same time
> 
> Thanks Has Bean and Glen/UKCF. Must be my Lucky month!


Can you recommend some lottery numbers for next week mate?


----------



## Glenn

*Attn Winners:*

Please PM Has Bean to confirm delivery details


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes Row said:


> I feel embarrassed and happy at the same time
> 
> Thanks Has Bean and Glen/UKCF. Must be my Lucky month!


Congratulations ...again. Have you bought a lottery ticket this week?


----------



## spune

Wow! Gosh, I'm well chuffed, thank you to Hasbean and Glenn for organising.

Can't quite believe it..! Well done to the runners up, too.


----------



## Burnzy

Well done to the winners.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Well done everyone!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Daren

Well done guys. Big thanks to HB and Glenn AGAIN!!


----------



## michaelg

Well done everyone and thanks to HB and Glenn for organising again.


----------



## DannyMontez

Congrats guys!


----------



## Glenn

My job is the easy and fun bit









I get butterflies when I'm about hit the 2nd randomisation to reveal the winner


----------



## NeilR

Well done all the winners and the organisers.

Today wasn't a total loss as I won a hamper of fruit at the local Christmas bazaar raffle. Shame I'd already been to the supermarket in the morning.


----------



## spune

NeilR said:


> Shame I'd already been to the supermarket in the morning.


Thank you, Sir. And you!

Haha love it. First World issues


----------



## Step21

Well done you lucky winners. Hope to hear some feedback on these brewers in the near future.


----------



## scot13

Congrats dudes!


----------



## Phil104

Blimey...I was out all day yesterday and not on line at all so logging on just now has brought its own reward. It was lucky 16 (for once). A good start to a wet Sunday (no cycling). Thank you Has Bean, the mighty Glenn, and for all the good wishes. I'm looking forward to trying it out (and - as on the Christmas gift thread - taking it off my Christmas list).


----------



## aphelion

Congrats everyone


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great fun - congratulations to all the winners - see I was sandwiched between four winners - typical of my luck


----------



## Has Bean

Congratulations to all winners









Most winners have PM'd already, if the remaining person PMs today we can get all prizes shipped out tomorrow .

Cant wait to hear how you guys get on brewing with these funky little brewers


----------



## Blackstone

Sorry guys, I was away and only just picked up my pm. Replied now.

Thanks all


----------



## Sean

Has Bean said:


> Congratulations to all winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most winners have PM'd already, if the remaining person PMs today we can get all prizes shipped out tomorrow .
> 
> Cant wait to hear how you guys get on brewing with these funky little brewers


Congratulations everyone.

Look forward to the reviews. Very interested in one of these for a present. How long is the 25% offer good for?


----------



## Has Bean

The codes are valid until the end of the year : )


----------



## Scotford

Congrats winners.


----------



## Has Bean

Has anyone been using their prizes yet??

Everyone who entered this raffle will be getting the opportunity for something rather special ... we shall say nothing more at this stage ; )


----------



## Scotford

Has Bean said:


> Has anyone been using their prizes yet??


I never received mine...


----------



## Blackstone

Has Bean said:


> Has anyone been using their prizes yet??


After originally missing the postie and then being away, I finally got my hands on the prize late last night. I plan to give it a whirl later today and will report back


----------



## Yes Row

Will be trying it at the weekend as the other raffle prize has been taking centre stage for the last couple of weeks!


----------



## spune

I haven't received mine yet... Coincidently, I've just emailed ya, Has Bean.


----------



## Has Bean

spune said:


> I haven't received mine yet... Coincidently, I've just emailed ya, Has Bean.


Just replied. should have gone the very next day . Will resend


----------



## Scotford

I want one too!


----------



## Glenn

You can buy one here









http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter


----------



## Has Bean

Glenn said:


> You can buy one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter


Anyone can PM for 25% off too


----------



## Scotford

Glenn said:


> You can buy one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cores-gold-filter


Not quite what I had in mind though


----------



## RC1

Mine arrived quickly, but my brother was visiting from Canada, and I gave it to him as he's really into his filter coffee. Didn't even get a chance to try it


----------



## RC1

Found these instructions btw, as the ones on the box are in Japanese

http://www.oanda.co.jp/cores/engc240c280.html


----------



## Has Bean

__
http://instagr.am/p/wLczXNM8MG/


----------



## Blackstone

mine is now unboxed cleaned and ready to roll. i am awaiting my dsol delivery tomorrow to christen it


----------



## fatboyslim

Has Bean said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/wLczXNM8MG/


Ha! That would make you Willy Wonka then? I except sufficiently ridiculous spectacles to be worn by yourself!


----------



## Phil104

I'm ready to use mine at the weekend - thank you all at Has Bean towers. It has drawn admiring looks just out of the box and on the basis that you are selling these because you are seriously impressed, I have used my code for a bit of Christmas shopping - so double thanks.


----------



## Has Bean

ATTENTION anyone who entered this raffle!

PM to receive a *golden ticket *



*
*HB


----------



## Blackstone

starting to get to grips with this now. took a little while for me to find a grind setting i was happy with. let the mother in law lose on it and she is happy.

loving the ease of it


----------



## Phil104

Thanks Has Bean - have pmed but it could so easily have gone under the radar.


----------



## Phil104

Thank you lovely Has Bean - the golden ticket is well and truly golden. A great way to contemplate the postie in 2015.


----------



## Sean

I have received my Cores Brewer. I don't seem to be able to grind coarse enough, there is an awful lot of dust left in the bottom of the cup :/


----------



## spune

Phil104 said:


> Thank you lovely Has Bean - the golden ticket is well and truly golden.


Well said.


----------



## spune

Finally got around to brewing this morning!

Great little device - nice and tidy, easy to use, clean and produces a very refreshing clean cup.

One of the things I most enjoy about the product is the weight of the cup itself! It's really nice to hold.

I dosed in 16g with a medium grind and yes, there was a bid of sediment left in the cup, but nothing major at all.

Thanks again, Hasbean.

View attachment 10736


----------



## jeebsy

Sean said:


> I have received my Cores Brewer. I don't seem to be able to grind coarse enough, there is an awful lot of dust left in the bottom of the cup :/


Water in first should help with the sediment


----------



## garydyke1

Sean said:


> I have received my Cores Brewer. I don't seem to be able to grind coarse enough, there is an awful lot of dust left in the bottom of the cup :/


What grinder?


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> What grinder?


Was literally about to ask this.


----------



## Sean

Zenith 65E..


----------



## garydyke1

Sean said:


> Zenith 65E..


No wonder.


----------



## Dylan

garydyke1 said:


> No wonder.


This is not meant to be an expensive brewing method, if there are too many fine fines from the 65e that they are passing through the filter surely this does not bode well for the cheaper grinders?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or it does not bode well for the 65e at coarse levels


----------



## garydyke1

Dylan said:


> This is not meant to be an expensive brewing method, if there are too many fine fines from the 65e that they are passing through the filter surely this does not bode well for the cheaper grinders?


Price has nothing to do with it, the Zenith is an espresso grinder. Its meant to make fines. Something like a Baratza Encore which is a fair few hundred quid cheaper will produce a better filter coffee grind profile.


----------



## fatboyslim

Would you believe it! I received this in my coffee package today! That's two golden tickets!


----------



## Sean

I'm not sure how much I should wind the winder on the 65E. But surely coarse is coarse and there should be only coarse? How do I know how far I can coarsen the grind?


----------



## MWJB

Sean said:


> I'm not sure how much I should wind the winder on the 65E. But surely coarse is coarse and there should be only coarse? How do I know how far I can coarsen the grind?


Start around a setting that reduces the silt in the cup to a tolerable level. Then do a brew, record weight of grinds, weight of water, bloom time & how you added the water (video?), how log it all took & report back.

There will eventually be a setting where the grind will produce a useable result, it's just a question of finding it.


----------

